# Kubota L2950 Steering box Leak



## jet1960 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have a L2950 that I have replaced the seal in the steering box pitman arm shaft three times and it keep blowing out. With the tractor running and the loader picking the frount tires off the ground the seal dose not leak until I turn the steering wheel all the way left to right or right to left. I appears that the steering box is over turning for the frount tires turn almost 90 deg. Is there any way to provent this or is this even the reason for the seal blowing out? 

Thanks for any help. 

JET1960


----------



## jet1960 (Oct 8, 2011)

*I believe I finaly got an Answer*

I think I finally got an answer as to why my L2950 is blowing the pitman arm shaft seal. According to a Kubota dealer mechanic there is an inter seal that is leaking. The only way to fix is to pull the steering box and have it rebuilt. I guess I will see if this fixes it or not getting ready to pull the box.


----------

